# Le Creuset/Cousances Cookware



## Diane21

I have just received a parcel of pans I bought through EBay to replace my very ancient set of Le Creuset saucepans.  I have noticed however that they are not stamped Le Creuset but Cousances.  I have tried to find out if there is any difference via the Web but so far only seem to have discovered that Le Creuset took over the Cousances manufacturers many years ago but are still making Cousances pans under that name.  I can't imagine why they would carry on with the name if presumably they wanted to take over a competitor.  Does it mean that the Cousances cookware brand they make is inferior to the Le Creuset branded cookware?


----------



## kitchenelf

I wish I could help but I know nothing about this.  Hopefully someone will come along who does.


----------



## wysiwyg

*Andre de Cousances*

Diane,
Sorry for the extremely late reply to your question.
Andre de Cousances used to be a very respectable cookware brand, equivalent to Le Creuset.  I was not aware that one company took over the other one; but as reference, Elizabeth David recommends both brands in her French Provincial Cooking book (Penguin Classics, 1960)
Again, sorry for the late reply. By now, you probably extensively experienced your cookware.
Greetings,
Ed aka wysiwyg


----------



## bjbetty

Please visit Ebay guides for a possible answer to your question regarding whether Cousances is as good as Le Creuset.

From the article there is seems that Cousances is better than Le Creuset.
It seems that the enameling is of a higher quality, and many of it's designs were taken over by Le Creuset during the Cousances take over by that company.


----------



## wysiwyg

I am not sure if this posting belongs to this thread, but I am in a hurry to play soccer.
I was at Macy's tonight, they have most of the Le Creuset cookware on sale.
And I mean on sale: As an example,* the 7.25 Qtr Round Dutch Oven from $245 to $141* 
They offer extra discuounts if you own their credit card (10% off) or if you open an account (15% off)
I bought that piece plus a small skillet (about 9 in in dia.) for *$23.99 from $99.99*
If you are looking for this type of cookware, I think this is worth checking.
Bonne shopping!


----------



## Jennifer_Rose

Check out amazon, they have awesome black friday deals without having to wait on line! 
*




*


----------

